# Help-looking for responsible breeder lower NY



## Dkt1524 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm gearing up to get my second GSD. It's been almost fifteen years and three children later since Morgan crossed the rainbow bridge. His breeder has moved down south and I'm sorta at a loss. Been on line doing the searching thing but was hoping to get some feedback here. I live in Westchester county,NY and haven't been that successful in the hunt..any suggestions of responsible breeders somewhat close? Thanks


----------

